# Vintage Ever Ready Flashlight



## Tone90 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 24, 2012)

A photo would be nice !


----------



## Jeritall (Apr 25, 2012)

Are you sure it was made by EverReady" what makings are on it? What size batteries does it use?


----------

